# TV Documentary in Thailand



## ThailandDocumenary

Are you relocating to Thailand this month? Then an exciting new TV show wants to hear from you!

We're making an observational documentary, based in Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi Airport, and following young travellers and expats as they arrive in the country.

We'd also love to hear from people already here in Thailand - do you have a story to tell about your experiences in places such as Bangkok, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Pattaya or one of the islands such as Koh Phangan and Koh Tao? 

Are you soon to be travelling back through Bangkok Airport? Perhaps to travel elsewhere in Thailand or visit relatives/friends abroad?

Please reply to this post if you're interested to get in touch. We look forward to hearing from you!


----------

